
Health Care Slavery and Overwork - cryoshon
http://www.telesurtv.net/english/opinion/Health-Care-Slavery-and-Overwork-20150825-0022.html
======
hwstar
Wage Slavery in the US is comprised of not just employment-based healthcare,
but these chains as well:

1\. Employment-at-will instead of just cause 2\. Binding Arbitration instead
of the court system for resolving disputes. 3\. Non-compete agreements instead
of non-disclosure agreements.

~~~
cryoshon
Agreed.

There's also the tech-industry's bete noire: wage fixing via collusion. Surely
this happens elsewhere as well.

